# Indian Dosa



## Gravy Queen (Jul 15, 2012)

A really nice different recipe I tried after watching a Jamie Oliver programme.

Very pleased the dosa pancake worked well gluten free - using Doves Farm gluten and wheat free flour and gram flour - which is gluten free.  A pretty foolproof batter (and I am a fool!).

The filling is potato mash basically using sweet potato and potato potato.
Its mashed together with chillies, lime , turmeric and I used onion (nigella) seeds as opposed to mustard seeds.

Vegetarian and gluten free. Here is a pic of mine and the receep:
amazing indian dosa | Jamie Oliver | Food | Recipes (UK)


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 15, 2012)

nice one ma'am!


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you Mr Gaybean.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 15, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> Thank you Mr Gaybean.


praise where praise is due greasy quiff


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 15, 2012)

That looks very tasty GQ


----------



## SaucyChefette (Jul 15, 2012)

My favourite dish at the local cheapo restaurant.... it never occurred to me I could make them!

BTW - Yours looks even better than Jamie's!


----------



## Hoot (Jul 15, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> The filling is potato mash basically using sweet potato and potato potato.
> Its mashed together with chillies, lime , turmeric and I used *onion (nigella) seeds *as opposed to mustard seeds.
> 
> http://www.jamieoliver.com/recipes/vegetarian-recipes/amazing-indian-dosa



Here is another example of what I mean when I say this place is GREAT!
I reckon I am just too backwoods....It has never occurred to me to use onion seeds as a spice!
Thanks for the idea!!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 15, 2012)

*Gravy Queen:  I am a Fan of Indian Cuisine ...*

  Thanks so much for posting Jaime Oliver´s Recipe ... 

Have a lovely Sunday,
Ciao,
Margi.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jul 15, 2012)

Huzzah! Thanks all, yes do have a go, they are easy peasy lemon squeezy!!


----------



## buckytom (Jul 16, 2012)

lol, gq and harry. you're lucky none of the mods or admins speak your language. i get censored all the time for much less.

gob quack, your dosa looks amazing! your filling is spot on as well.

a dosa house opened near me recently and i've been pushing them to make me a really hot (spicy) one, but they still think i'm a gringo.

i love a good sour milk and coconut chutney with mine, to offset the herbs and spices.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jul 16, 2012)

Muchos gravitas Buckaroo.  I served these with a similar type of chutney, an indian raita, like you say that type goes perfectly well.


----------



## Kitchen Barbarian (Aug 21, 2012)

buckytom said:


> a dosa house opened near me recently and i've been pushing them to make me a really hot (spicy) one, but they still think i'm a gringo.
> 
> i love a good sour milk and coconut chutney with mine, to offset the herbs and spices.



It's not about being non-Indian.  Dosa filling is not typically super hot even in India.

If you want to spice it up, you need to look to some good achars (pickles) and chutney.  Try your dosa with a ginger chutney.


----------



## Kitchen Barbarian (Aug 21, 2012)

BTW I just went and looked at the originating recipe.  No offense, but that's not really a dosa - it's more of a super-thin chilla or dhokla.  Which is fine.  "Real" dosa batter is a real pain to make unless you have a good wet grinder or a Vitamix.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Aug 21, 2012)

Best let Jamie Oliver know its his recipe


----------



## no mayonnaise (Aug 21, 2012)

Dosa batter is made from fermented lentil/rice that you leave in water for hours.  This is something else.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 21, 2012)

Kitchen Barbarian said:


> BTW I just went and looked at the originating recipe.  No offense, but that's not really a dosa - it's more of a super-thin chilla or dhokla.  Which is fine.  "Real" dosa batter is a real pain to make unless you have a good wet grinder or a Vitamix.


Try this method its simple and I use it when im in the mood. When im not in the mood I use Gits Dosai mix.
dosa dosai - YouTube


----------



## Kitchen Barbarian (Aug 21, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Try this method its simple and I use it when im in the mood. When im not in the mood I use Gits Dosai mix.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bp-YNd_4N04&feature=relmfu



Yeah, you still need a super good grinder and you have to wait for it to ferment.  I have found that mine ferments in 24 to 36 hours - not the 8 hours they usually tell you.  Probably because it's a lot colder here than it is in India.  One of these days I'm going to try to put the batter in a warmer to keep it at least 95 F and see if that speeds up fermentation.

I haven't tried a Gits mix in 25 years or more.  I guess I should pick one up and try again - but the mixes I've tried in the last couple of years, while ok, were nowhere near as good as making it from scratch.


----------



## Kitchen Barbarian (Aug 21, 2012)

no mayonnaise said:


> Dosa batter is made from fermented lentil/rice that you leave in water for hours.  This is something else.



Exactly.  I'm sure it's tasty, but it's not actually dosa.  It's basically a quick dhokla batter that's made like a crepe instead of like a thick pancake as is the norm for dhokla.

Which is fine - I'll probably give it a try myself.  There's a reason people don't eat dosa as often as they'd like - it's time consuming to make and there just aren't any good shortcuts.


----------

